# farmacia & education strikes Valencia region



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

another one - 3 days from tomorrow, unless they have been paid, but I can't find anything in the news to say they have


Los farmacéuticos amenzan con otra huelga en marzo - Levante-EMV


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My grandsons school is on strike today in protest of no money for transport or help with books


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My grandsons school is on strike today in protest of no money for transport or help with books


so was my dds' instituto 



it's getting rather worrying to say the least


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the farmacia strike appears to have been called off


Los farmacuticos desconvocan la huelga ante el compromiso de pago del Consell | Valencia | elmundo.es


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> so was my dds' instituto
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting rather worrying to say the least


My daughters school is holding a special meeting tonight to discuss various issues;

No help with book money anymore
No help with transport (school buses)
No help with lunch at school - in fact they are considering stopping school lunches
AMPA (PTA) are paying for loo paper, soap, towels etc.
No pay when teachers are sick
No pay for relief teachers
Yes, it's looking VERY bad.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> My daughters school is holding a special meeting tonight to discuss various issues;
> 
> No help with book money anymore
> No help with transport (school buses)
> ...


Oh, goodness me. That's very worrying isn't it? I'm sorry to hear that you've got to work your way through this one.
As I posted on another thread a while ago, Valencia is in that disgusting brown stuff, and not up to the neck. It's drowning in it.
They are so bankrupt, so much in debt it's just unbelievable and absolutely everybody is going to be affected. The schools, libraries, hospitals, road maintenance, disabled, elderly, public transport, you name it - it's going to be cut


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Unfortunately the kids from IES are allowed to strike also!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Unfortunately the kids from IES are allowed to strike also!!!


why unfortunately?

should they not be allowed to protest for a better future for themselves & the younger kids coming up behind them?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> My daughters school is holding a special meeting tonight to discuss various issues;
> 
> No help with book money anymore
> No help with transport (school buses)
> ...


did you go to the meeting??

what happened?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> did you go to the meeting??
> 
> what happened?


An absolute waste of time! They just mentioned the lack of money, over and over again. 

Suggestions were made by parents about, perhaps, taking packed lunches and thus cut down on comedore staff, but no decisions were made.


Other than - we were all asked to attend a protest meeting in a park (not outside official offices or anywhere sensible), dressed in black (mourning the loss of services etc.) next Saturday (when all officials will not be working)!!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> An absolute waste of time! They just mentioned the lack of money, over and over again.
> 
> Suggestions were made by parents about, perhaps, taking packed lunches and thus cut down on comedore staff, but no decisions were made.
> 
> ...


sounds like the reports I've heard of meetings at the primary my kids used to go to


one thing they have been asked to do is send their kids to school wearing black every Thursday (I think)

packed lunches might help - I reckon changing school hours to the June & September timetable of 9-1 would help a lot more

of course it wouldn't help those parents lucky enough to be working.....

everyone paying a small contribution to the school bus might not be a bad idea - and I guess kids could take their own loo paper (coem to think of it there never _has_ been loo paper 


when I used to be on the AMPA committee the meetings would go on for hours & hours & nothing would be decided


----------

